
5M Dollar in Cryptocurrencies - malani3087
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vQecwh41W1mOz_iBSFkn78v31v5kpj6WsUstHypWggbP5bO42LXkNhQ51H_t8I2DsDaVFMY80x5eHqx/pubhtml
======
spaceten
Looks like if you multiply [Total Coins] by 0.00000005 you get [5 million
dollar equivalent], which, multiplied by [Market Price] gives you [5 million
dollar equivalent in USD].

Seems to be that one advantage here is that, whereas Market Cap depends on the
number of coins in circulation, this innovative analysis provides a manageable
number to use in comparing currencies regardless of what percentage of each
coin is in circulation.

For expample, if 100% of a given coin is in circulation, then you get the same
result as above by multiplying [Market Cap] by 0.00000005. On the other hand,
if the percentage of a coin in circulation is less than 100%, the results are
different.

I'm not sure why it's called $5M equivalent.

Thanks to the OP for sharing.

~~~
coralreef
Not sure I understand how the 5 million dollar factor was n calculated. Author
links to the CIA Factbook that shows world money supply in USD.

Either way I think they left out at least 1 decimal place if they're
calculating against USD in circulation ($1+ trillion). So should be
0.000000005.

------
eberkund
What is this?

